# Προσωπικότητα > Ναρκισσιστική Διαταραχή Προσωπικότητας >  ΝΑΡΚΙΣΙΣΤΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ-ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΗ

## mariak19

καλησπέρα σε όλους...θα ήθελα να σας πω λίγο για το πρόβλημα μου...από μικρή μεγάλωσα μέσα σε ένα περιβάλλον που μου παρείχαν τα πάντα...ότι και αν ήθελα...είχα πολλές σχολικές και εξωσχολικές επιτυχίες..και οι δάσκαλοι μου με ξεχώριζαν καθόλη τη διάρκεια...της σχολικής φοίτησης μου...είχα πολλές κατακτήσεις στα αγόρια...και έτσι δημιούργησα μια προσωπικότητα χωρίς να το θέλω ναρκισιστική...(που δν το καταλάβαινα κιόλας μέχρι τώρα)συχνά με λέγανε ψωνάρα στο σχολείο και δν καταλάβαινα γιατί...τώρα είμαι 20 έκανα μια σχέση και τουσ πρώτους μήνες που ήμουν ενθουσιασμένη ερωτευμένη κτλ...έλεγα στο αγόρι μου φοβάμαι ότι θα έρθει μια μέρα...που όλα θα αλλάξουν θα ξυπνήσω ένα πρωί και δν θα σε θέλω πια...και όντως ξύπνησα ένα πρωι μετά από μήνες και ένιωθα έτσι ...πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού και έλεγα δν γίνεται να τον έχω βαρεθεί...ο γιατρός μου ..μου είπε ότι έχω το ανικανοποίητο ότι σχέση και να κάνω οτι δουλειά και να χω πάντα θα θέλω κατι παραπάνω...τι να κάνω?βοήθεια

----------


## Remedy

> καλησπέρα σε όλους...θα ήθελα να σας πω λίγο για το πρόβλημα μου...από μικρή μεγάλωσα μέσα σε ένα περιβάλλον που μου παρείχαν τα πάντα...ότι και αν ήθελα...είχα πολλές σχολικές και εξωσχολικές επιτυχίες..και οι δάσκαλοι μου με ξεχώριζαν καθόλη τη διάρκεια...της σχολικής φοίτησης μου...είχα πολλές κατακτήσεις στα αγόρια...και έτσι δημιούργησα μια προσωπικότητα χωρίς να το θέλω ναρκισιστική...(που δν το καταλάβαινα κιόλας μέχρι τώρα)συχνά με λέγανε ψωνάρα στο σχολείο και δν καταλάβαινα γιατί...τώρα είμαι 20 έκανα μια σχέση και τουσ πρώτους μήνες που ήμουν ενθουσιασμένη ερωτευμένη κτλ...έλεγα στο αγόρι μου φοβάμαι ότι θα έρθει μια μέρα...που όλα θα αλλάξουν θα ξυπνήσω ένα πρωί και δν θα σε θέλω πια...και όντως ξύπνησα ένα πρωι μετά από μήνες και ένιωθα έτσι ...πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού και έλεγα δν γίνεται να τον έχω βαρεθεί...ο γιατρός μου ..μου είπε ότι έχω το ανικανοποίητο ότι σχέση και να κάνω οτι δουλειά και να χω πάντα θα θέλω κατι παραπάνω...τι να κάνω?βοήθεια


o γιατρος σου, τι σου ειπε να κανεις?

----------


## Lacrymosa

> καλησπέρα σε όλους...θα ήθελα να σας πω λίγο για το πρόβλημα μου...από μικρή μεγάλωσα μέσα σε ένα περιβάλλον που μου παρείχαν τα πάντα...ότι και αν ήθελα...είχα πολλές σχολικές και εξωσχολικές επιτυχίες..και οι δάσκαλοι μου με ξεχώριζαν καθόλη τη διάρκεια...της σχολικής φοίτησης μου...είχα πολλές κατακτήσεις στα αγόρια...και έτσι δημιούργησα μια προσωπικότητα χωρίς να το θέλω ναρκισιστική...(που δν το καταλάβαινα κιόλας μέχρι τώρα)συχνά με λέγανε ψωνάρα στο σχολείο και δν καταλάβαινα γιατί...τώρα είμαι 20 έκανα μια σχέση και τουσ πρώτους μήνες που ήμουν ενθουσιασμένη ερωτευμένη κτλ...έλεγα στο αγόρι μου φοβάμαι ότι θα έρθει μια μέρα...που όλα θα αλλάξουν θα ξυπνήσω ένα πρωί και δν θα σε θέλω πια...και όντως ξύπνησα ένα πρωι μετά από μήνες και ένιωθα έτσι ...πάθαινα κρίσεις πανικού και έλεγα δν γίνεται να τον έχω βαρεθεί...ο γιατρός μου ..μου είπε ότι έχω το ανικανοποίητο ότι σχέση και να κάνω οτι δουλειά και να χω πάντα θα θέλω κατι παραπάνω...τι να κάνω?βοήθεια


Ρε συ σε διαβαζα κ ειναι σαν να τα γραφω εγω!! Δεν το πιστευω!! Κοιτα το κυνηγι της τελειοτητας φερνει αυτο το αγχος με επακολυθο τις κρισεις πανικου.. εγω δεν εχω ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη, ειμαι ομως απιστευτα τελειομανης κ σε καταλαβαινω.. προσεχε ομως να βαζεις ενα οριο στο κυνηγι της επιτυχιας γιατι η τελειοθηρια ειναι κατι πολυ ψυχοφθορο !!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

να μαι κ εγω....ομοιοπαθης. οι γονεις μ μεχρι τωρα με κακομαθαινουνε και με παραχαιδευουνε

----------


## Haldol_Kills

Εγω αν και ημουν προσεγμενος απο παιδακι, αρνιομουν το να με 'καλομαθαινουν' πχ αν μου προσφεραν καποια ανεση εγω την αρνιομουν σε φαση δεν γουσταρω κλπ...Παραδειγμα μου λεγανε να σε παω/γυρισω απο καπου με το αμαξι, εγω ελεγα οχι θα παω με ποδια η θα παρω λεωφορειο...

Γενικα εγω ειχα αλλο θεμα, αυτο της ανεξαρτησιας/αυτονομιας, απο μικρος ηθελα να αυτονομηθω =P
Παντως και οι γονεις μου κρατουσαν καποιες ισορροπιες πχ αν εκανα μαλακιες θα μου τη λεγανε δεν με ειχαν συνεχεια στο χαδι.

Επισης ποτε δεν μαρεσε η πολυ προβολη κλπ παρολες τις επιτυχιες (πχ σχολειο) ημουν Low-profile τυπος και δεν μαρεσε να περηφανευομουν κλπ αλλα το αντιθετο πχ ελεγα σιγα μωρα δεν εκανα κ τπτ

----------


## mariak19

> o γιατρος σου, τι σου ειπε να κανεις?


ειμαστε σε φαση αναγνώρισης του προβληματος συζητάμε αλλα καμία φορά τα λόγια ,ξες,δεν αρκούν γτ εγώ υποφέρω αυτή τη στιγμή

----------


## mariak19

> Ρε συ σε διαβαζα κ ειναι σαν να τα γραφω εγω!! Δεν το πιστευω!! Κοιτα το κυνηγι της τελειοτητας φερνει αυτο το αγχος με επακολυθο τις κρισεις πανικου.. εγω δεν εχω ναρκισσιστικη διαταραχη, ειμαι ομως απιστευτα τελειομανης κ σε καταλαβαινω.. προσεχε ομως να βαζεις ενα οριο στο κυνηγι της επιτυχιας γιατι η τελειοθηρια ειναι κατι πολυ ψυχοφθορο !!


σου έχει συμβεί δηλαδή αυτό μέσα σε σχέση ,συγκεκριμένα?γτ αυτό με βασανίζει περισσοτερο απο όλα θέλω να μαι με το παιδί και δν μπορώ να σταματήσω να σκεφτομαι χιλιάδες ηλιθιότητες και να ηρεμήσω..

----------


## Lacrymosa

haldol_kills μπραβο ρε συ εγω παλι ημουν το αντιθετο απ αυτο που λες μ αρεσε να προβαλλομαι κ να ψωνιζομαι (ακομα κ τωρα το κανω καποιες φορες αλλα προσπαθω να το ελεγχω) κ γι αυτο πολλοι στο σχολειο με αντιπαθουσαν καθως κ οτι ημουν τρομερα ανταγωνιστικη κ τελειομανης κ ηθελα παντου να ειμαι η πρωτη πραγμα το οποιο το πληρωσα με αγχωδη διαταραχη κ κρισεις πανικου κ γενικοτερα μου την εχουνε πει γι αυτο το θεμα φιλοι μου κτλ..

----------


## mariak19

> Εγω αν και ημουν προσεγμενος απο παιδακι, αρνιομουν το να με 'καλομαθαινουν' πχ αν μου προσφεραν καποια ανεση εγω την αρνιομουν σε φαση δεν γουσταρω κλπ...Παραδειγμα μου λεγανε να σε παω/γυρισω απο καπου με το αμαξι, εγω ελεγα οχι θα παω με ποδια η θα παρω λεωφορειο...
> 
> Γενικα εγω ειχα αλλο θεμα, αυτο της ανεξαρτησιας/αυτονομιας, απο μικρος ηθελα να αυτονομηθω =P
> Παντως και οι γονεις μου κρατουσαν καποιες ισορροπιες πχ αν εκανα μαλακιες θα μου τη λεγανε δεν με ειχαν συνεχεια στο χαδι.
> 
> Επισης ποτε δεν μαρεσε η πολυ προβολη κλπ παρολες τις επιτυχιες (πχ σχολειο) ημουν Low-profile τυπος και δεν μαρεσε να περηφανευομουν κλπ αλλα το αντιθετο πχ ελεγα σιγα μωρα δεν εκανα κ τπτ



δυστυχώς εγώ ακόμα και τώρα δεν ξεβολεύομαι ...συνεχίζω να ζω μέσα σε αυτή την κατασταση..οπότε το προβλημα συνεχίζεται...εδώ πολλέσ φορές αρνούμαι ακόμα και το ότι έχω πρόβλημα...ειναι τραγικη η κατασταση πιστεύω...σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολύ χειρότερα αλλα ο καθένας με το πρόβλημα του!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> σου έχει συμβεί δηλαδή αυτό μέσα σε σχέση ,συγκεκριμένα?γτ αυτό με βασανίζει περισσοτερο απο όλα θέλω να μαι με το παιδί και δν μπορώ να σταματήσω να σκεφτομαι χιλιάδες ηλιθιότητες και να ηρεμήσω..


μεσα σε σχεση δεν μου εχει συμβει, αλλα γενικα τα στανταρ μου για να κανω σχεση με καποιον ειναι πολυ υψηλα, δεν κανω δλδ εκπτωσεις στα θελω μου κ στα γουστα μου, καταλαβαινω πως σε βασανιζει αυτο αλλα προσπαθησε να μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο πολυ..

----------


## mariak19

> haldol_kills μπραβο ρε συ εγω παλι ημουν το αντιθετο απ αυτο που λες μ αρεσε να προβαλλομαι κ να ψωνιζομαι (ακομα κ τωρα το κανω καποιες φορες αλλα προσπαθω να το ελεγχω) κ γι αυτο πολλοι στο σχολειο με αντιπαθουσαν καθως κ οτι ημουν τρομερα ανταγωνιστικη κ τελειομανης κ ηθελα παντου να ειμαι η πρωτη πραγμα το οποιο το πληρωσα με αγχωδη διαταραχη κ κρισεις πανικου κ γενικοτερα μου την εχουνε πει γι αυτο το θεμα φιλοι μου κτλ..


εγώ δεν το καταλάβαινα καν...απορούσα γτ με λέγανε ψωνάρα και γιατί δεν με συμπαθούσαν οι περισσοτεροι και προκαλούσα αντιπάθειες
και εγώ ήθελα να μαι παντού πρώτη το παιδί μεσα σε ολα...και έγινε τρόπος ζωής τελικά και τώρα εχω πρόβλημα σε όλους τους τομείς

----------


## mariak19

> μεσα σε σχεση δεν μου εχει συμβει, αλλα γενικα τα στανταρ μου για να κανω σχεση με καποιον ειναι πολυ υψηλα, δεν κανω δλδ εκπτωσεις στα θελω μου κ στα γουστα μου, καταλαβαινω πως σε βασανιζει αυτο αλλα προσπαθησε να μην αγχωνεσαι τοσο πολυ..


εμένα πάλι μου συμβαίνει το εξής τρελό ερωτεύομαι ακόμα και τον παλιατζή με τις καρέκλες αχαχαχαχα πλάκα κάνω ενθουσιάζομαι με πολλούς και μετα απο 2-3-4-5-6 μήνες αρχίζω δν μ'αρεσει αυτος απορώ πως τα έχω μαζι του δες τον ειναι σπαστικός ηλίθιος άσχημος...θέλω αλλον!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> εγώ δεν το καταλάβαινα καν...απορούσα γτ με λέγανε ψωνάρα και γιατί δεν με συμπαθούσαν οι περισσοτεροι και προκαλούσα αντιπάθειες
> και εγώ ήθελα να μαι παντού πρώτη το παιδί μεσα σε ολα...και έγινε τρόπος ζωής τελικά και τώρα εχω πρόβλημα σε όλους τους τομείς


εγω το καταλαβαινα αλλα δεν ελεγα να ξεκαβαλησω το καλαμι.. μεχρι που μου μπηκε στον κωλο..
κι εμενα με λεγανε ψωναρα κτλ αλλα δεν χαμπαριαζα..

----------


## mariak19

πφφ τι να πω μωρέ...δν ξέρω είναι μπερδεμένη η κατάσταση μακάρι να μην είχα μεγαλώσει καθόλου εύκολα ίσως τότε να μην ήμουν τόσο προβληματική ...και είναι ένα καλό παιδί μωρέ δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς αλλά εγω εκεί

----------


## Lacrymosa

> εμένα πάλι μου συμβαίνει το εξής τρελό ερωτεύομαι ακόμα και τον παλιατζή με τις καρέκλες αχαχαχαχα πλάκα κάνω ενθουσιάζομαι με πολλούς και μετα απο 2-3-4-5-6 μήνες αρχίζω δν μ'αρεσει αυτος απορώ πως τα έχω μαζι του δες τον ειναι σπαστικός ηλίθιος άσχημος...θέλω αλλον!


φοβερο copy-paste ετσι?? βρε μου φαινεται εσενα πρεπει να σε γνωρισω!! εδω εγω εχω ερωτευτει χοντρους κοντους ασχημους χαλιες κ μετα που το σκεφτομαι κ μου περναει απορω με τον εαυτο μου κ τωρα σκεφτομαι εναν συγκεκριμενο που ειχα φαει κολλημα κ λεω "ντοινγκ! τι του εβρισκα του μαλακομπουκα??" !!

----------


## mariak19

> φοβερο copy-paste ετσι?? βρε μου φαινεται εσενα πρεπει να σε γνωρισω!! εδω εγω εχω ερωτευτει χοντρους κοντους ασχημους χαλιες κ μετα που το σκεφτομαι κ μου περναει απορω με τον εαυτο μου κ τωρα σκεφτομαι εναν συγκεκριμενο που ειχα φαει κολλημα κ λεω "ντοινγκ! τι του εβρισκα του μαλακομπουκα??" !!


αχαχ ειμαι απελπισμένη!εμένα είναι ομορφούλης κιόλας μωρέ να δεις πως με προσέχει ...και πως με αντέχει τόσους μήνες που μια του λέω δεν σε θέλω και μετα του λεω σε θέλω!

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αχαχ ειμαι απελπισμένη!εμένα είναι ομορφούλης κιόλας μωρέ να δεις πως με προσέχει ...και πως με αντέχει τόσους μήνες που μια του λέω δεν σε θέλω και μετα του λεω σε θέλω!


lol σκοτσεζικο ντουζ τον κανεις τον ανθρωπο !! :p

----------


## mariak19

> lol σκοτσεζικο ντουζ τον κανεις τον ανθρωπο !! :p


αυτος το χει μαθει τωρα...δν δινει καν σημασια αλλα εγω υποφερω ειναι σαν να μην μπορεις να βαλεις ενα στοπ στο μυαλο σου

----------


## Lacrymosa

> αυτος το χει μαθει τωρα...δν δινει καν σημασια αλλα εγω υποφερω ειναι σαν να μην μπορεις να βαλεις ενα στοπ στο μυαλο σου


καταλαβα ρε συ.. αυτος απο την πλευρα του δειχνει ενδιαφερον?? κανει κινησεις?? τι σταση κραταει τελοσπαντων??

----------


## mariak19

αυτος ο καημενος και τι δεν κανει..αλλα εγω ειναι σαν να μην τον ξερω ωρες ωρες....σαν να μην νιωθω τιποτα...

----------


## Haldol_Kills

> αχαχ ειμαι απελπισμένη!εμένα είναι ομορφούλης κιόλας μωρέ να δεις πως με προσέχει ...και πως με αντέχει τόσους μήνες που μια του λέω δεν σε θέλω και μετα του λεω σε θέλω!


απαπαπαπα μακρυα απο μας κατι τετοια =P

----------


## mariak19

> απαπαπαπα μακρυα απο μας κατι τετοια =P


να σαι καλα!μου δίνεις κουράγιο!!χαχαχα

----------


## Konstantinoss

Πόσο χρονών είσαι? Αν είσαι 19 με βάση του nick τότε νομίζω είσαι δικαιολογημένη, είσαι σε ηλικία που ενθουσιάζεσαι εύκολα και δεν ξέρεις τι γενικά θέλεις, άν ησουν έτσι στα 30 π.χ κ δέν ήξερες τι ήθελες κ δεν σε γέμιζε κανείς ( εγώ ειμαι έτσι.. ) τότε θάχες κάποιο πρόβλημα που θάπρεπε να το ψάξεις εκτενέστερα. Στην ηλικία σου νομίζω δικαιολογούντε όλα

----------


## mariak19

20 eimai ...ok dikaiologountai!alla mou prokalei provlima auth h sugxush....kai alloi einai 20 kai exoun 4-5 xronia sxesh ...egw ti pathainw dn mporw n ktlv...

----------


## Konstantinoss

Υπάρχει κ το άλλο, λέγεται σύνδρομο του εργένη, έτσι το χουν ονομάσει τουλάχιστον κάποιοι, αυτο είναι το να θέλεις συνεχώς να αλλάζεις ερωτικούς συντρόφους και να μη μπορείς να κρατήσεις μια μακροχρόνια σχέση. Εχει βάση γιατι αν συνεχώς αλλάζεις τους άντρες σαν τα πουκάμισα κάπου σου γίνεται συνήθεια αυτό, πρέπει να μάθεις να έχεις υπομονή, να εμβαθύνεις μια σχέση και να μην κοιτάς μόνο τα επιφανειακά όπως η ομορφιά, αυτο βέβαια νομίζω έρχεται με τα χρόνια και την ωριμότητα, εγώ ακόμη πάντως δεν το κατάφερα :p

----------


## mariak19

ΕΓΩ ΔΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ 1ΜΙΣΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ Τ ΠΟΥΚΑΜΙΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ...ΕΓΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΜΑΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΞΟΔΕΥΩ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΤΥΣΙΜΟ...ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ...ΕΧΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ...ΘΕΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΑΡΕΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΓΤ ΔΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΚΟ ...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΤ ΓΟΗΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΩ!

----------


## Haldol_Kills

> να σαι καλα!μου δίνεις κουράγιο!!χαχαχα


Δεν ηθικολογω δεν ειμαι ηθικολογος οποτε δεν θεωρω αυτο που κανεις "καλο" ή "κακο". Απλα το βρισκω ασχημο με τα δικα μου κριτηρια ;)

----------


## mariak19

πολυ ασχημο...θα ελεγα...γι αυτο ανοιξα θεμα...νιωθω πολυ ασχημα...δν μπορω να χωρισω απο αυτον τον ανθρωπο...δν ξερω γτ ολα να ναι τοσο δυσκολα...δν θελω αλλη σχεση...θελω να μαι καλα με αυτον...αλλα δν νιωθω πολλες φορες τπτ απολυτως

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ΕΓΩ ΔΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΚΑΘΕ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ 1ΜΙΣΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΝ Τ ΠΟΥΚΑΜΙΣΑ ΑΥΤΟ...ΕΓΩ ΑΠΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΘΕΜΑΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΞΟΔΕΥΩ ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΤΥΣΙΜΟ...ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΜΕΙΣ...ΕΧΩ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ...ΘΕΛΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΑΡΕΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΓΤ ΔΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΚΟ ...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΤ ΓΟΗΤΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΩ!


ρε συ δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο ταυτιζομαι!! δεν το πιστευω !! κ εγω καπως ετσι ειμαι στις σχεσεις.. ψαχνομαι γενικα..

----------


## mariak19

γιατι να συμβαινει αυτο στην αρχη ηταν ολα υπεροχα πολλες φορες του ελεγα τους φοβους μου οτι καποια στιγμη θα φυγει ολο αυτο δν θα σε θελω ισως τοσο πολυ και θα καταληξουμε χωρισμενοι χωρις να με νοιαζει τι κανεις στη ζωη σου...γτ να συμβαινει αυτο ρε παιδια δν μπορω να καταλαβω αλλα δυστυχως δν μπορω να χωρισω...μπορει να λεω οτι δν τον αγαπαω....η οτι νιωθω αβολα η χιλια δυο ασχημα...αλλα δν μπορω να το συνηδητοποιησω οτι εφτασα παλι σε αυτο το σημειο αυτον τον ανθρωπο τον λατρευα πριν λιγο καιρο ....πως γινεται να μαι τοσο απαθης τωρα?πφφ

----------


## mariak19

το περιεργο ειναι οτι οταν τελικα βγαινω μαζι του ολαπανε απροσδοκητα καλα...αλλα οταν επιστρεφω στον εαυτο μου υποφερω απο σκεψεις και λεω δν τν θελω αλλο

----------


## Haldol_Kills

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7njvmKLaxEA

μαρια μηπως για την απαθεια φταινε και καποια φαρμακα που/αν παιρνεις?

----------


## mariak19

πριν την απαθεια ηταν πανικοι και κλαματα...αναγκαστικα πρεπει να παιρνω φαρμακα...δν ξερω ρε παιδια μηπως ειναι ετσι οι σχεσεις...μηπως ο ερωτας φευγει πολυ γρηγορα και μετα αναλογα με το τι ανθρωπος εισαι αντεχεις η οχι μια σχεση?μηπως καποιοι ανθρωποι δν μπορουμε να δεχτουμε οτι αυτο συμβαινει και ειναι φυσιολογικο και παθαινουμε σοκ?και ετσι θελουμε να φυγουμε και τ βλεπουμε ολα στραβα..?

----------


## Lacrymosa

μαρια νιωθεις εσυ να εισαι ερωτευμενη μ αυτον τον ανθρωπο? απο που πιστευεις οτι πηγαζει αυτη η ανασφαλεια κ αβεβαιοτητα?? να σε ρωτησω επισης τι φαρμακα παιρνεις?

----------


## mariak19

ερωτευμενη πραγματικα δν ξερω τι θα πει...τα συναισθηματα μου εναλασσονται πολυ γρηγορα...σιγουρα δν τον βλεπω και λυποθυμω οπως την πρωτη εβδομαδα....αλλα συγγνςμη ποιοι ειναι ετσι μετα τον πρωτο χρονο...?περναω καλα μαζι του τον βρισκω ελκυστικο....ειναι γλυκουλης και σεξουαλικα το πραγμα παει καλα ακομη...απλα εγω νιωθω ενα αγχος...μια ανυσηχια...μια τον θελω μια δεν τον θελω....νιωθω φοβισμενη και εξω απο τα νερα μου περναω μια περιεργη κατασταση

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Μαρία, να σε ρωτήσω και γω, ποιος ήταν ο λόγος που πήγες στον γιατρό πρώτη φορά; Ποια είναι η πλήρης διάγνωση του;

----------


## Kat711

Ίσως να συμβαίνει γιατί δεν έχετε ερωτευτεί πραγματικά!
Τότε δηλαδή που γίνεσαι ένα με το πάτωμα αν δεν πάει καλά ή τότε που είσαι απόλυτα ευτυχισμένος αν πάει καλά!

----------


## giorgos panou

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ
Μαρακι19 ,μην νιωθεις τοσο ασχημα , εχεις κανει το πρωτο μεγαλο βημα για να αλλαξεις ,εχεις παραδεχτει το προβλημα σου , μπραβω σου λοιπον κι ευχομαι οσο το γρηγοροτερο να εισαι ευχαρηστημενη με πιο απλα και ευκολα πραματα , να γεμιζεις πιο ευκολα .
Θα θελα να μου πεις -μια που την εψαξες κι με γιατρο δλδη- εαν αυτο ειναι παθηση , αρρωστια ,πως το καταλαβαινεις σε καποιον ανθρωπο? και αν ευκολα αλλαζει? 
Σορυ για τα ερωτηματα αλλα θελω να μαθω για καποιο ατομο δικομου .
Παντος αυτο το πραμα το συναντα κανεις σε πολλες κοπελες ειδικα σε μικρες ηλικιες και συνηθως σε ωραια εμφανησιμες κοπελες . Πολλες φορες τα κοριτσια στο σχολειο θυμαμαι οτι μας καναν πολυ τις δυσκολες ακομα και για μια κουβεντα που λεει ο λογος .¨)

----------


## mariak19

ειναι θεμα καθαρα προσωπικοτητας δν μπορεις να το πεις ασθενεια αλλασε ταλαιπωρει παρα πολυ οπως και ενα σοβαρο ψυχολογικο προβλημα!συνηθως τα ατομα...που εχουν ναρκισιστικη προσωπικοτητα (απο οσο γνωριζω) ειναι ατομα που προσεχουν πολυ την εμφανιση τους τον τροπο που μιλανε και κινουνται τους αρεσει υπερβολικα να αρεσουν δλδ το χουν σαν στοχο θελουν να ξεχωριζουν ...απο τους υπολοιπους ανθρωπους...και κανουν σχεσεισ τελειως επιφανειακες γτ δυσκολευονται να αγαπησουν και ναδεθουν με καποιον λογω της τελειοθηριας τους που ποτε δν ικανοποιουνται και τησ αγαπης για τον εαυτο τους!ποσο χαιρομαι που ειμαι ενα τετοιο ατομο χαχαχα πολυ ωραια

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Μήπως έχεις διαγνωστεί με ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή προσωπικοτητας;

----------


## mariak19

δν μ χει πει εχεις το ταδε...ο γιατρος μου αλλα το εχει υπονοησει οτι εχω ναρκισιστικα στοιχεια...ετσι οπως με κοβεις εχω τετοιο θεμα ε?

----------


## anonymous_1

Κοίτα με αυτά που αναφέρεις δε μου φαίνεσαι για ναρκισσιστική διαταραχή προσωπικότητας. Αν ήσουν δε θα σε ένοιαζε τόσο πολύ αν μείνεις ή όχι σε αυτή τη σχέση. Οι νάρκισσοι δεν έχουν καμία ενσυναίσθηση των συναισθημάτων των άλλων. Δεν σκέφτονται ότι έχουν πρόβλημα σαν προσωπικότητα, το πρόβλημα για αυτούς το έχουν όλοι οι άλλοι που φυσικά είναι κατώτεροι από αυτούς. Συνήθως επισκέφτονται σπάνια ψυχολόγο και σε περιπτώσεις προσωπικής αποτυχίας είτε επαγγελματικής είτε λόγω κάποιου χωρισμού που οι ίδιοι δεν έχουν επιλέξει. Είσαι τέτοιο άτομο?

----------

